# Police Officer Sean Collier



## kwflatbed

*Police Officer*

*Sean Collier*

Massachusetts Institute of Technology Police Department, Massachusetts

End of Watch: Thursday, April 18, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 26
*Tour:* 1 year, 3 months
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 4/18/2013
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* One deceased, one at large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
Police Officer Sean Collier was shot and killed during a large scale manhunt for suspects in the Boston Marathon bombing. Shortly after reports of shots fired on the MIT campus, Officer Collier was found in his vehicle at about 10:30 p.m. with multiple gunshot wounds. He was transported to Massachusetts General Hospital where he was pronounced dead.

The suspects carjacked a vehicle and drove to Watertown, where one suspect was killed during a confrontation with police. The second suspect remained at large several hours later.

Officer Collier had served with the Massachusetts Institute of Technology Police Department since January 2012 and had previously worked as a civilian employee of the Somerville Police Department.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police John DiFava
Massachusetts Institute of Technology Police Department
301 Vassar Street, Building W8
Cambridge, MA 02139

Phone: (617) 253-1212

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21777-police-officer-sean-collier#ixzz2QvWobhFT


----------



## HuskyH-2

RIP


----------



## visible25

RIP Sir


----------



## niteowl1970

RIP Sir


----------



## USAF286

RIP Officer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

RIP sir.....


----------



## XXYYXX

RIP Officer


----------



## ShmitDiesel

RIP Officer Collier


----------



## jtwiss

RIP Officer Collier. Thank you for your service.


----------



## LA Copper

What a tragedy and at such a young age. May Sean rest in peace and may his brother officers that found him be able to deal with what's to come.


----------



## new guy

RIP Officer Collier.


----------



## Guest

RIP Brother


----------



## Auxofficer

Rest in peace Sir


----------



## mpd61

RIP Brother...


----------



## j809

Rip brother


----------



## k12kop

Rest in Peace


----------



## 7costanza

Rest in Peace Sir.


----------



## ecpd402

I knew sean from his Somerville Aux Days . Very nice guy. May he rest in peace.


----------



## Dan Stark

Rest in Peace Sean.


----------



## hunter025

RIP Officer


----------



## quality617

RIP


----------



## Oscar8

RIP Officer...


----------



## johnjohn

RIP.


----------



## dave7336

Rest in Peace Sir...


----------



## Johnny Law

RIP Officer Collier


----------



## SSTRT

RIP brother...


----------



## zm88

Rest in peace.


----------



## Guest

RIP, sir. So young.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## Guest

R.I.P. Officer Sean Collier MIT PD


----------



## cyclecop

Officer Collier served as a Seasonal Police Officer at the Hull Police Department a few years ago where I had the privelage of meeting and working with him. Sean was a great kid, easy going and a great guy to be around. My sympathies to his family, friends and co-workers at MIT. RIP Officer Sean Collier...


----------



## kateykakes

R.I.P. Officer Collier.


----------



## Goose

Rest in Peace Sean.


----------



## Marks72

RIP Officer.


----------



## Irishpride

RIP Officer Collier


----------



## LGriffin

Correction:
*Suspect:* One deceased, one full of lead

Rest in peace, Sean and continue to watch over the good guys.


----------



## Bloodhound

R.I.P. Officer Collier


----------



## Nightstalker

RIP Sir


----------



## Guest

RIP Officer Collier.


----------



## 7MPOC

Rest in Peace Brother


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

R.I.P. Off. Collier.


----------



## K9Vinny

RIP


----------



## Code 3

RIP Officer Collier


----------



## Coopstah

_*Another day no one thought would come a police Officer lost his life doing his job , may Sean Collier rest in peace, i wish his family peace and comfort during this terrible time in their lives, to the officer(s) who found Officer Collier i wish them all the personal fortitude they may need, God bless to all Officers involved , Law Enforcement in Massachusetts is outstanding...*_


----------



## NHPaul4

Rest in peace brother


----------



## HiredGoon

Rest in Peace brother.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

RIP,tour of duty is over. Thoughts and prayers for you and your family


----------



## Fallonrmq

R.I.P. Officer Collier. May God Bless You!


----------



## bikecop34

RIP


----------



## CPT Chaos

Rest in Peace Officer.


----------



## BxDetSgt

God Bless You Officer Collier


----------



## badboys1517

RIP officer Collier


----------



## csauce777

RIP


----------



## Rondog

Rest In Peace Officer Collier


----------



## Sgt Jack

RIP Officer Collier


----------



## Lt Shiny Sides

I had the privilege of knowing Sean - just a great and genuine person. Someone I looked up to as I try to get on the force. Not only was Sean a great cop, but he was smart too - He created his own android MA Vehicle law Reference Guide app

http://www.appbrain.com/app/mass-motor-vehicle-law-guide/com.massachusetts.mvlaw

We lost a good one this week, RIP Brother.


----------



## carodo

RIP brother.


----------



## Code 3




----------



## RZero

The TBL gets thinner yet again. RIP.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Any word on funeral arangements?


----------



## districtcircus12

MIT stated that they will put it on their website and DCJIS tonight


----------



## kwflatbed

Donations for officer Collier's family

http://web.mit.edu/tencate/www/

The Collier family has requested that donations be made in his name to the Jimmy Fund. What we've already collected will be donated there in Officer Collier's name.

Donate to the Jimmy Fund here.


----------



## CaptinFocker

Rip officer collier. Your procession passed me a while ago very touching.


----------



## Kilvinsky

It was a nice ceremony, very well attended by LE and the public. Plenty of guys showed up in civies as well and just filtered into the crowd (No conspiracy theory nuts, just because they weren't in uniform!) and wonderful words were said. To see DiFava not only there but in an MIT uniform was terrific and his words were great as well.

Good to see so many familiar faces also. The old line of "....weddings and funerals" sadly only seems to apply to funerals in THIS family. God Bless you all.


----------



## NHPaul4

RIP Brother. Any word on the wake and funeral?


----------



## niteowl1970

NHPaul4 said:


> RIP Brother. Any word on the wake and funeral?


When it's announced over OpenFox I'm sure it'll be posted here very soon after. I'm expecting a huge turnout for this one.


----------



## NHPaul4

mtc said:


> From the Globe online obit:
> 
> The Police Memorial Service will be held Wednesday at noon in the M.I.T. Athletic Complex, 270 Vassar St., Cambridge. Memorial gifts may be made to the Jimmy Fund, 10 Brookline Place West, Fl 6, Brookline, MA 02445-9924. Anderson-Bryant Funeral Home 781-438-0135


Thank you.


----------



## JMody

Requiscat in pace brother.


----------



## kwflatbed

SEAN ALLEN COLLIER

COLLIER, Sean Allen MIT Police Officer, age 26, of Somerville, formerly of Wilmington, April 18, 2013. Son of Allen Collier of Alton, NH and Kelley (Kelleher) and stepson of...
Read ObituaryVisit Guest Book
Published in The Boston Globe on April 21, 2013

*SEAN ALLEN COLLIER*

​Obituary
Guest Book

"Sean will be deeply missed. My thoughts and prayers go out..."
ViewSign











COLLIER, Sean Allen MIT Police Officer, age 26, of Somerville, formerly of Wilmington, April 18, 2013. Son of Allen Collier of Alton, NH and Kelley (Kelleher) and stepson of Joseph Rogers of Wilmington. Brother of Nicole Lynch & her husband Brendon of Dracut, Jennifer Lemmerman & her husband John of Melrose, Robert Rogers of Dedham, Jennifer Rogers of S. Boston and Andrew Collier of Concord, NC. The Police Memorial Service will be held Wednesday at noon in the M.I.T. Athletic Complex, 270 Vassar St., Cambridge. Memorial gifts may be made to the Jimmy Fund, 10 Brookline Place West, Fl 6, Brookline, MA 02445-9924. Anderson-Bryant Funeral Home 781-438-0135


----------



## ma3medeiros

RIP Officer Collier.


----------



## masswannabee

RIP brother


----------



## dano448

Rest in peace Officer Collier!


----------



## Guest

RIP 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## topcop14

Rip


----------



## frapmpd24

Rest easy Officer Collier. Condolences to family, friends, and colleagues.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desert Storm

RIP Officer Collier....


----------



## KozmoKramer

Rest in peace Officer Collier, and may God bless and unburden your family during this awful time in their lives.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

I was Sean's supervisor at the Somerville Auxiliary Police and ever since the first time I met him I knew he was something special. In his short time on this earth he touched so many lives. I always enjoyed every moment we got to work together. I will miss you brother. RIP


----------



## fattrick

Sean was a stand-up guy, I met him at Salem State and we were friends for years to come. I knew someday he would make a great cop. He did, unfortunately he never had a chance to protect & serve the city of Somerville. Rest in peace..


----------



## soxrock75

RIP Ofc. Collier.

My thoughts and prayers go out to your family and your Brothers and Sisters at the MIT PD.


----------



## dano448

*Sean Collier*

*MIT Police Officer • April 18, 2013*
*Information for Law Enforcement Memorial Service*

The Massachusetts Institute of Technology Police Department will hold a Law Enforcement Memorial Service for their fallen Officer Sean Collier on Wednesday April 24, 2013 at 12:00 hours.
Officer Collier's wake and funeral services will be private per the family's request.
There will be two staging areas for Law Enforcement Officers located North and South of Cambridge, Massachusetts. The Northern staging area will be at The Shriner's Auditorium located at 99 Fordham Rd. in Wilmington, MA. Exit 39 off of route 93. The Southern staging area for Officers South and West of Cambridge will be at the Massport Lot located on Fid Kennedy Ave. in Boston MA. *Directions and hotel information is below.*
All Law Enforcement Officer MUST report to these staging locations between 0700 and 0930. There is ABSOLUTELY no parking in Cambridge. We encourage carpooling to the staging location. There will be no motor vehicle procession for cruisers or motorcycles. You will be asked to return to the staging areas if you drive in.
****Please do not contact MIT PD directly**** Direct all questions to the following numbers:

General Info 617-349-9434
MA state Law Enforcement 617-349-9435
Out of State Law Enforcement 617-349-9436
Honor Guard 617-349-9437
All of this information including further details, directions, information, and updates will be posted online at officer179.mit.edu
We ask that all Law Enforcement agencies that plan to attend Officer Collier's Memorial Service please RSVP with ONE Point of Contact, planned Honor Guard attendance, and number of Officer's attending to [email protected] Out of State Officers planning to stay overnight please refer to the website above for all Boston area hotels and transportation.
*Directions*

*Driving from the South and West of Cambridge:*
*Massport Lot - Fid Kennedy Ave., Boston*
*From North of Boston*
93 South exit #23 on Purchase St., left at top of ramp onto Seaport Blvd. Continue to rotary and onto Northern Ave., left on Tide St., right on FID Kennedy Ave.
*From South of Boston*
93 North exit #18, right on Ham Rd., Right on Northern Ave, Left on Tide St., right on FID Kennedy Ave.
*From West*
Mass. Pike Route 90 East to exit 25 South Boston Exit, Route on Haul Road, right onto Northern Ave., Left onto Tide St. and right onto FID Kennedy Ave.
*Central MA*
Northern staging area will be at The Shriner's Auditorium located at 99 Fordham Rd. in Wilmington, MA. Exit 39 off of route 93.
*Hotel Information*

*Marriot*
50 Broadway, Cambridge MA 02139
$99.00/ per night
*Residence at Cambridge Center*
Cambridge, MA 02239
$99.00/ per night
*Holiday Inn Express*
385 Winter Street, Waltham MA 02451
1-800-315-2621
$111.00/ per night
*Embassy Suites*
550 Winter Street, Waltham, MA 02451
1-866-460-7456
$199.00/ per night
*Hilton Garden*
420 Totten Pond Road, Waltham MA 02451
(781) 890-0100
$179.00/ per night
*Hyatt Waltham*
54 Fourth Street, Waltham, MA 02451
(781) 290-0026
$179.00/ per night
*Aloft Hotel*
727 Marrett Road, Lexington MA 02421
(781) 761-1700
$111.00 (Weds Only)
Specify Government Rate
*Element Hotel*
727 Marrett Road, Lexington MA 02421
(781) 761-1750
$111.00 (Weds Only)
Specify Government Rate
*Homewood Suites*
1 Massachusetts Avenue, Arlington, MA 02474
(781) 883-2713
$99.00/ per night
Specify Funeral per Liz Stanton


----------



## SPINMASS

RIP Brother


----------



## Kilvinsky

I hadn't left anything until now. I put a reflection on the ODMP right away, but here....well, I figured it was just us who would see it. It wasn't ego that said, "ODMP over MassCops" it was more, "EVERYONE IN THE WORLD over a small, tight knit group of wonderful people." I wanted the world to see my grieving. I wanted the world to see and share the respect I had for someone I had never met (even though I worked only a couple of miles from him and knew plenty of his co-workers). I didn't think a post here would have any impact on anyone other than this little family. 

Ok, there's a SHITLOAD of members, but in the grand scheme of things, this is still a little family. Many come and go; many come just to be assholes but most come to join our family. OUR family didn't seem big enough. I was wrong.

When I use the term 'family' in the LE world, I think of it this way (bear with me, this is one of my long ones) in terms of: Nuclear family-the people at MY department. Extended family-Campus cops. We really are a sort of subset of the bigger picture, and I'm good with that. More Extended family-the BLUE family; *every person who walks a beat, protects and serves and can lock your sorry ass up if you deserve it*. This BIG family has plenty of subsets but when the proverbial fecal matter hits the osculating wind turbine, we come together kind of like the bad guy in Terminator 2. We become so close and inseparable, it's absolutely amazing. Of course this is temporary, but, hey, it's not personal and deep down, we know it's just business as usual and no one (almost no one) really worries about it. Every family has its little squabbles now and then and those days of vicious turf wars are long behind us.

I put security guards in the family as well. They're like step-brothers and sisters. We all do the same thing, they just can't lock anyone up, yet they protect and serve as well. Firefighters are very much in the public safety field and deserve enormous amounts of respect, but they don't deal with people the way we do. Everyone LOVES firefighters, well, except when they knock out the windows of a car parked next to a hydrant, but most people still cheer THAT move. They're our cousins and family members I love.

So, I got off target a bit. I hadn't left a message here because I thought, not enough people will see it, only those who know how we feel about each other. I realized I should still leave one here, not just because if I don't I have the feeling that someone might say, "Geeze, why hasn't Kilvinsky said RIP? Doesn't he give a damn?" (not that anyone might even notice!), but more because, I feel I should leave something here and essentially EVERYWHERE. Our Brother was murdered, not so much because he posed some kind of threat, but because he was simply THERE! He wasn't even responding to a call, he was just a *cop* and he was THERE. THAT'S a reason to die? The more people that see any kind of message of condolence the more people will realize that this man mattered, not because of where he worked, but because of what he did for a living. Regardless of whether you work on a Transit system, a city street, a state highway, a wharf, a government building, a small town side street, a housing project or a college campus, *no matter where*, _*you're a cop*_, and if you die in the line of duty, you deserve, and have earned someone saying Rest in Peace, thank you hero. 

So, better late than never; Rest in Peace, Brother, you've earned your rest and we'll take it from here.


----------



## Q5ed

RIP Brother.


----------



## Guest

Kilvinsky said:


> I put security guards in the family as well. They're like step-brothers and sisters. We all do the same thing, they just can't lock anyone up, yet they protect and serve as well.


I have to stop you there. Security guards (I was one myself in another life) aren't even in the same galaxy as police officers.

When I was a security guard (even with special officer powers of arrest), I always had the option of calling the police when things got too inconvenient or unpleasant. Now, my only option is to call a supervisor and resign myself to hours of paperwork.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Delta784 said:


> I have to stop you there. Security guards (I was one myself in another life) aren't even in the same galaxy as police officers.
> 
> When I was a security guard (even with special officer powers of arrest), I always had the option of calling the police when things got too inconvenient or unpleasant. Now, my only option is to call a supervisor and resign myself to hours of paperwork.


Ah, but they do patrol, intervene in situations (depending on the site) and observe and report. One of our chief complaints at my job* is they don't call soon enough. Far too often they try to handle situations themselves BEFORE calling us. It's annoying and we're just waiting for one of them to get hurt. But, as I see it, they, even when overstepping their duties, still do some of what we do (unlike firefighters and EMTs) depending on where they are working, so as I see it, (and I am not infallible) they are step brothers. Just how *I* see it.

*Long before and not long after I got there, if we (GOD FORBID) did anything on a city street, regardless of our training and legal authority, we were essentially shit on as overstepping our bounds. I always have this in the back of my mind.


----------



## Guest

Kilvinsky said:


> Ah, but they do patrol, intervene in situations (depending on the site) and observe and report. One of our chief complaints at my job* is they don't call soon enough. Far too often they try to handle situations themselves BEFORE calling us. It's annoying and we're just waiting for one of them to get hurt. But, as I see it, they, even when overstepping their duties, still do some of what we do (unlike firefighters and EMTs) depending on where they are working, so as I see it, (and I am not infallible) they are step brothers. Just how *I* see it.
> 
> *Long before and not long after I got there, if we (GOD FORBID) did anything on a city street, regardless of our training and legal authority, we were essentially shit on as overstepping our bounds. I always have this in the back of my mind.


The Guardian Angels and citizen's watch groups also patrol, observe, and report, but they're also not in the same galaxy as police officers.

As for jurisdiction issues, any cop with the legal jurisdiction can service one of my calls or book one of my crashes......have at it.


----------



## CJIS

RIP Brother.


----------



## Crazy Otto

dano448 said:


> *Sean Collier*
> 
> *MIT Police Officer • April 18, 2013*
> *Information for Law Enforcement Memorial Service*
> 
> The Massachusetts Institute of Technology Police Department will hold a Law Enforcement Memorial Service for their fallen Officer Sean Collier on Wednesday April 24, 2013 at 12:00 hours.
> Officer Collier's wake and funeral services will be private per the family's request.
> There will be two staging areas for Law Enforcement Officers located North and South of Cambridge, Massachusetts. The Northern staging area will be at The Shriner's Auditorium located at 99 Fordham Rd. in Wilmington, MA. Exit 39 off of route 93. The Southern staging area for Officers South and West of Cambridge will be at the Massport Lot located on Fid Kennedy Ave. in Boston MA. *Directions and hotel information is below.*
> All Law Enforcement Officer MUST report to these staging locations between 0700 and 0930. There is ABSOLUTELY no parking in Cambridge. We encourage carpooling to the staging location. There will be no motor vehicle procession for cruisers or motorcycles. You will be asked to return to the staging areas if you drive in.
> ****Please do not contact MIT PD directly**** Direct all questions to the following numbers:
> 
> General Info 617-349-9434
> MA state Law Enforcement 617-349-9435
> Out of State Law Enforcement 617-349-9436
> Honor Guard 617-349-9437
> All of this information including further details, directions, information, and updates will be posted online at officer179.mit.edu
> 
> We ask that all Law Enforcement agencies that plan to attend Officer Collier's Memorial Service please RSVP with ONE Point of Contact, planned Honor Guard attendance, and number of Officer's attending to [email protected] Out of State Officers planning to stay overnight please refer to the website above for all Boston area hotels and transportation.
> *Directions*
> 
> *Driving from the South and West of Cambridge:*
> *Massport Lot - Fid Kennedy Ave., Boston*
> *From North of Boston*
> 93 South exit #23 on Purchase St., left at top of ramp onto Seaport Blvd. Continue to rotary and onto Northern Ave., left on Tide St., right on FID Kennedy Ave.
> *From South of Boston*
> 93 North exit #18, right on Ham Rd., Right on Northern Ave, Left on Tide St., right on FID Kennedy Ave.
> *From West*
> Mass. Pike Route 90 East to exit 25 South Boston Exit, Route on Haul Road, right onto Northern Ave., Left onto Tide St. and right onto FID Kennedy Ave.
> *Central MA*
> Northern staging area will be at The Shriner's Auditorium located at 99 Fordham Rd. in Wilmington, MA. Exit 39 off of route 93.
> *Hotel Information*
> 
> *Marriot*
> 50 Broadway, Cambridge MA 02139
> $99.00/ per night
> *Residence at Cambridge Center*
> Cambridge, MA 02239
> $99.00/ per night
> *Holiday Inn Express*
> 385 Winter Street, Waltham MA 02451
> 1-800-315-2621
> $111.00/ per night
> *Embassy Suites*
> 550 Winter Street, Waltham, MA 02451
> 1-866-460-7456
> $199.00/ per night
> *Hilton Garden*
> 420 Totten Pond Road, Waltham MA 02451
> (781) 890-0100
> $179.00/ per night
> *Hyatt Waltham*
> 54 Fourth Street, Waltham, MA 02451
> (781) 290-0026
> $179.00/ per night
> *Aloft Hotel*
> 727 Marrett Road, Lexington MA 02421
> (781) 761-1700
> $111.00 (Weds Only)
> Specify Government Rate
> *Element Hotel*
> 727 Marrett Road, Lexington MA 02421
> (781) 761-1750
> $111.00 (Weds Only)
> Specify Government Rate
> *Homewood Suites*
> 1 Massachusetts Avenue, Arlington, MA 02474
> (781) 883-2713
> $99.00/ per night
> Specify Funeral per Liz Stanton


Greetings everyone.

Long time lurker, first time poster.

Will all respect to my brothers and sisters, may I add to the above?

We are expecting thousands. I was at the meetings regarding transportation and logistics today and it's crazy.
If you are coming from the south and west, you MUST use the North Jetty staging area. NO outside busses will be allowed into the staging area; you will have to disembark and board a T bus for the trip. We will have plenty (hopefully) of parking, food trucks courtesy of NYPD and porta potties.
All busses will be swept and under LE protection for the trips.

Please arrive early. We are anticipating 5-7 thousand officers at south staging. We need to get everyone into Cambridge as soon as possible and it is a logistical nightmare.
Busses start at 0730 and we will try to get everyone in before lockdown. Your cooperation is paramount.
After the service we will bus everyone back to the staging area.

Plenty of signs and detail officers to guide you in. One typo above; it's HAUL Road not Ham Road off of exit 18

We are doing our best to accomodate and assist everyone but its gonna be a mess.

If you have a minute, come over and say hello. I'll be the tall guy on a two tone blue motorcycle with funny blue lights.
This is a great forum that I enjoy cruising. I like to keep my mouth shut but wanted to put out the heads up.
Thanks for all assistance.
MTC: I will PM you with my info so you can properly vet me if thats OK.
On edit, How does on PM someone? Cant figure that one out.


----------



## luckydog

RIP Officer Collier. Tomorrow, the world will be shown what it means to each and everyone of us to be a POLICE officer, regardless of what color your uniform or agency name.


----------



## mpd61

Will be there tomorrow amongst brothers and sisters remembering Sean's sacrifice......


----------



## Guest

Crazy Otto said:


> Greetings everyone.
> 
> Long time lurker, first time poster.
> 
> Will all respect to my brothers and sisters, may I add to the above?
> 
> We are expecting thousands. I was at the meetings regarding transportation and logistics today and it's crazy.
> If you are coming from the south and west, you MUST use the North Jetty staging area. NO outside busses will be allowed into the staging area; you will have to disembark and board a T bus for the trip. We will have plenty (hopefully) of parking, food trucks courtesy of NYPD and porta potties.
> All busses will be swept and under LE protection for the trips.
> 
> Please arrive early. We are anticipating 5-7 thousand officers at south staging. We need to get everyone into Cambridge as soon as possible and it is a logistical nightmare.
> Busses start at 0730 and we will try to get everyone in before lockdown. Your cooperation is paramount.
> After the service we will bus everyone back to the staging area.
> 
> Plenty of signs and detail officers to guide you in. One typo above; it's HAUL Road not Ham Road off of exit 18
> 
> We are doing our best to accomodate and assist everyone but its gonna be a mess.
> 
> If you have a minute, come over and say hello. I'll be the tall guy on a two tone blue motorcycle with funny blue lights.
> This is a great forum that I enjoy cruising. I like to keep my mouth shut but wanted to put out the heads up.
> Thanks for all assistance.
> MTC: I will PM you with my info so you can properly vet me if thats OK.
> On edit, How does on PM someone? Cant figure that one out.


Is the event inside or out?


----------



## Code 3

70* tomorrow and sunny. Outside would be perfect for it. I heard they are expecting over 10k people.


----------



## AXO_17

R.i.P bro....God bless your soul. Thank you for your service Sean!


----------



## Auxofficer

I tried to change a June vacation day to tomorrow so that I could Volunteer with about forty of my fellow operators to transport LEO's to and from tomorrows events but it was a no go. It truly would have been an honor. I have never been " proud" to be a bus operator but have to say... When it counts we stick together and help our brothers in (dark) blue . Be it a fire,evacuation, emergency,funeral,shooting ect...busses always show up. These guys and gals are all doing this on their time with no pay because they WANT to be there. It's nice for a change. This poor kid lost his life for nothing... Such a shame. Thoughts and prayers with all who attend.

Rest easy Office Collier


----------



## PBC FL Cop

How tragic, rest in peace brother!!


----------



## Crazy Otto

GMass said:


> Is the event inside or out?


Outside


----------



## Killjoy

I'm sorry I can't be there today, but parental duties call. RIP, Officer Collier.


----------



## dave7336

Rest in Peace Sir


----------



## USM C-2

Watched the last half hour of WCVB's coverage on line from my office here in Hattiesburg. I was amazed by the attendance. Easily the largest I ever saw. Stood at attention when the order was given, so feel I paid some small measure of respect to the man. 

Interesting benediction, about sharing information and working together. 

Stay safe!


----------



## topcop14

Outstanding turnout. RIP


----------



## Kilvinsky

Yeah, it's me and I hope to not go on too long.

1) Fantastic turn out. I was very much impressed. 25 years ago about 3 weeks from today I attended the funeral of a Brown University Police Officer who was killed in the line of duty, I have mentioned this before. At that funeral, campus department attendence was excellent, municipal, sad and barely existant. Today showed how the times have changed. I mean, HELICOPTERS!?!? An out standing turnout in general and shit, the VICE PRESIDENT?!?!? Yeah, as one of my guys pointed out, the circumstances were certainly more noteworthy than being tossed down a stairwell and smashing your skull, but none the less, this was touching, heartwarming/wrenching, and made me EXTREMELY PROUD to be part of this family. I was almost overwhelmed.

2) Joe Biden impressed me with some of his remarks. I can't say I like him now, but he certainly did come prepared and spoke well. The downside was, he got slightly off track as to why we were there and spoke too long, but over all, nice job.

3) Elizabeth Warren bothered me. I'm sorry, but when someone, especially a politician speaks of someone as though they know them personally and were friends, despite having never met them, it bothers me. Honestly, I do not base that on not liking her. I personally have made it clear at work that should I ever need such a ceremony, NO POLITICIANS WILL BE ALLOWED! Even ones I like are mainly there for the photo op. No thanks.

3) One thing really did get under my skin. I mean NO disrespect to the MSP, but I was a bit peeved that they filed in before and sat in front of the campus cops. Uh, excuse me, but, even though he was headed for Somerville in a couple of months, he was ONE OF US! We were all stuck off to the side behind the troopers. I'm not asking for a special place for MY department, hell no, but there was a very large contingent of us campus guys and we were almost treated like an after thought. I'm sorry if someone might be offended by this rant, but I was offended. Some may say, "Oh shut the "F" up, it wasn't a big deal." but like I said, he was one of US! Maybe don't put the campus guys front and CENTER, but FRONT would have been nice, even on the side. As it was my department was about 6 rows behind many of the campus departments and I was fine with that even though we share the city with MIT. I did not want, nor did I expect ANY special treatment of my department, but the campus community deserved a little better.

Rant over.

Over all, regardless of my bitching and moaning, I WAS overwhelmed. It was great to see some familiar faces even though the circumstances sucked. It was wonderful to see such a loving turnout from the MIT community and hear so many lovely words spoken for, as Biden put it, a kid who obviously touched a lot of hearts. I never met Sean, and that is MY loss.

It was TOO Long, but I ain't changing it.


----------



## dano448

It was nice to see the turn out for this hero! Regrettably, I could not attend as I was on-shift. Rest in peace Officer Collier!


----------



## EDB78

Very nice ceremony. Everyone I spoke to or interacted with was very pleasant.


----------



## topcop14

I also want to say the support of the of the public was outstanding. Several people came up to me and said thank you. Here is a picture I took.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

The "Blue Line" was anything but thin today!


----------



## Guest

From what I have seen historicly the home department, possibly home fire. State police, bigger MA depts, then smaller MA, then out of State.


----------



## badgebunny

...a touching memorial service for Ofc Sean Collier...RIP...=(


----------



## Kilvinsky

mtc said:


> It was very nice to see the turnout !
> 
> I hear your complaint Kilv - and am clueless as to why the seating was as it was - I doubt anyone on here even knows - but was it even an MSP decision? (I'd think MIT's dept would be up front!)
> The politicians - bleh - some were there because it's their duty - some were there because it was a photo op. We know the difference.
> 
> I look at Officer Collier's murder as - it took two violent terrorists to take him - not one, two - because he was that good of a person.
> 
> Rest in Peace Officer Collier.


I do believe MIT was at the front but it was tough to see. It truely was a blue sea of humanity. The rhyme was accidental. I agree with the assessment of why politicians arrive and know it's often their duty, but still, I have mixed feelings on them being there. We've all seen too many make it about THEM, not the honoree and that's just sad.


----------



## GARDA

A few pics from the nose bleed seats before they piped Sean up to his new precinct.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

Great send-off, hospitality shown by M.I.T. was incredible. Not a fan of Biden, speech was way too long, but he did hit home on many points, hats off. Great to see Pipe Major Massie in formation today, pipers outdid themselves as usual. Garda, snipers there to protect us from terror attack or protect Patrick from us??
Truly a Police funeral/memorial in every sense of the word. As Seans brother stated he would have loved every minute of it and I am sure he did.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

Thank you all for giving Sean a proper send off in person. It looked beautiful on tv and he would've LOVED it!

Myself and others that are former Auxiliaries now Civilians and all the other Civilian members of the Somerville Police Department (y'know the people who worked with Sean over the years) weren't allowed to attend todays ceremony because it was for Uniformed officers only. Thank you Mr. Vice President...


----------



## CPT Chaos

*MIT Officer Given Long Sought City Police Appointment*

Before MIT campus police officer Sean Collier was executed, allegedly shot five times by the Boston bombing suspects as they tried to flee an FBI dragnet, the 26-year-old had been striving to become a police officer in the nearby city of Somerville.
Collier joined the MIT police last January, but also worked for the Somerville department as a civilian, and as a volunteer auxiliary officer.

Now, the Somerville mayor tells ABC News that the city has started a process to posthumously appoint Collier as a city police officer, providing his family with a badge and badge number. The number will be retired, as is custom with fallen officers.
"He will be thought of and considered forever as a Somerville Police Officer,'' Deputy Somerville Police Chief Michael Cabral said.

The appointment requires formal approval from city and state governments, but Mayor Joseph Curatone told ABC News he expects that to be a formality.

As a result of this new status, Curatone said, he was honored during funeral ceremonies this week as a police officer from both law enforcement agencies.
Curatone said he will propose a home rule petition to recognize Collier's sacrifice as one made for the people of the close-knit, blue-collar city just outside of Boston. That petition is expected to be passed by the Somerville City Council, and will then go to the State House as legislation to be signed by Gov. Deval Patrick.

Collier was shot five times in his cruiser in what appeared to be an attempt to get his gun, said Somerville Police Chief Tom Pasquarello.

"There is no rhyme or reason for what they did or why they did it," Pasquarello said. "Perhaps the only one that can explain that is the suspect in the hospital right now."
The police commander spoke in an interview at the Somerville Police headquarters. He was holding a card passed out at Collier's funeral mass. The card carried a photograph of Collier wearing a Somerville Police uniform.

http://abcnews.go.com/Blotter/mit-o...le-police-badge/story?id=19032044#.UXjkIbvD-M-


----------



## niteowl1970

Everyone says he was very highly regarded as a man and a police officer and he will be missed regardless of what uniform he wore.


----------



## mpd61

Sean Colliers' sacrifice will NEVER be forgotten. Certainly I will remember the honor and pride of attending his memorial service, but it will be tempered with the realization of just what a great young cop we lost as a brother.


----------



## ecpd402

Very nice service I thought the staging and seating went smooth . Had some academy flashbacks with the drill instructors marching us in . Very good turnout and it was a honor to be at that memorial . RIP sean


----------



## Crazy Otto

Observations from the South:
Long but excellent day yesterday. Assigned to South Staging at the North Jetty. Estimate we moved approx. 4000 people to and from MIT. An outstanding crowd; very cooperative, polite and appreciative. Gotta give some shout outs:
MSP, Transit and Metro-LEC cycles. Everyone played well in the sandbox and worked as a team. Give or take 70 cycles there and everyone stepped up big time. Good working with all you guys.

MAJOR props to NYPD Sergeants and Patrolmans Benevolent Association and Port Authority PD Benevolent Association. They showed up early with Coffee, pastries, sandwiches, and other, um, "beverages". Stayed until 7PM to ensure everyone was fed and watered. They were a life saver.

Spoke with a Chicago Patrolman. They have a fraternal organization that sends two officers to EVERY police funeral in the country. Way cool.

Didn't get to be at the service but was glad to do my part to ensure some could.

Thanks everyone for the cooperation and assistance. RIP Officer Collier.

Edit:
Totally forgot to recognize MassPort PD. Outstanding job in everything they did. Integral to the success of the mission. My apologies guys.


----------



## BxDetSgt

The MSP chaplain outdid every politician there. Absolutely the greatest benediction ever at a cop funeral. Loved it when he talked about information sharing and the agents. Hmm I wonder what he was getting at.


----------



## LGriffin

BxDetSgt said:


> The MSP chaplain outdid every politician there. Absolutely the greatest benediction ever at a cop funeral. Loved it when he talked about information sharing and the agents. Hmm I wonder what he was getting at.


You're right, he was excellent and I like how he repeated John 15:13:
*Greater love hath no man than this, that a man lay down his life for his friends.*


----------



## cp.

mtc said:


> It was very nice to see the turnout !
> 
> I hear your complaint Kilv - and am clueless as to why the seating was as it was - I doubt anyone on here even knows - but was it even an MSP decision? (I'd think MIT's dept would be up front!)
> The politicians - bleh - some were there because it's their duty - some were there because it was a photo op. We know the difference.
> 
> I look at Officer Collier's murder as - it took two violent terrorists to take him - not one, two - because he was that good of a person.
> 
> Rest in Peace Officer Collier.


MITPD Was right behind the family. Rows 3 and 4.


----------



## Kilvinsky

BxDetSgt said:


> The MSP chaplain outdid every politician there. Absolutely the greatest benediction ever at a cop funeral. Loved it when he talked about information sharing and the agents. Hmm I wonder what he was getting at.


I'm a member of the Kof C and Fr. Joe is awsome, we've had close dealings with him for many years. When I saw he was going to say the benediction, I was pleased as could be.

I was so amazingly impressed with how far and wide our brothers and sisters came from. Chatted with two Wayne State University cops from Detroit who had driven all night. When they arrived, I believe they said it was BPD who made sure they had accomodations. God Bless you guys, ALL of you guys.

One last thing and I promise I'll try not to post again. I just hope Mr Tzerrorist was made to watch yesterdays ceremony and be told over and over again, "Your BROTHER will get no such send off. Do NOT forget that, douche bag; and neither will you."


----------



## BxDetSgt

Hey K, talked to some MSP and BPD guys that were there on Friday night and I just have to pass on that my respect for campus police officers has grown exponentially since I heard what they did. I am still in awe from what I was told about the Harvard cops. Stay Strong.


----------



## Code 3

Anyone know if the full service is online yet?


----------



## kwflatbed

Code 3 said:


> Anyone know if the full service is online yet?


The full video is here: http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2013/officer-sean-collier-memorial-0424.html


----------



## Code 3

Thanks kw


----------



## lmf5648

Rest in sweet peace Officer


----------



## Goose

Some pictures from the wall in DC tonight. The candlelight vigil was last night.



















Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## Hush

Is that a Bedford patch in there under the Harvard one?


----------



## Goose

Five years ago tonight MIT Officer Sean Collier made the ultimate sacrifice to keep the citizens of Massachusetts and the students of MIT safe. Had the scumbags made it NYC who knows what would have happened.

Never forgotten.


----------



## visible25

RIP Sean, never forgotten


----------



## BxDetSgt

RIP Sean


----------

